
GoButler is pivoting to automated travel booking - davecraige
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/17/a-pivot-please/
======
davecraige
This space is difficult.

Consumers absolutely love these coverage services but so far we haven't seen a
low cost and viable business created yet.

